# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Marble Borneo Short-tail

## lmtrej

Here are a few pictures of my male Marble Borneo Short-tail python (_Python breitensteini_).  He's my only non-colubrid, a complete puppy dog, and I gotta say I love the less than frequent poos.

----------

_Asherah_ (09-14-2015),ClockworkSerpent (06-10-2013),Evildrdee (06-04-2013),h00blah (06-12-2013),_Lady mkrj58_ (08-30-2015),_sissysnakes_ (06-10-2013),_Wapadi_ (06-10-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

Just gorgeous!!!

----------

lmtrej (06-04-2013)

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

Wow, that is a stunner!  :Surprised:

----------

lmtrej (06-04-2013)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm really considering getting one as my step up from balls... That's convincing me more!

----------


## Rob

Awesome looking animal

----------


## KMG

That's a great looking snake.

Who was the breeder?

----------


## lmtrej

Thanks everyone, I'm glad everyone likes him as much as me.  SnakeKittyFishy you should definitely get into the bloods and short-tails.

KMG, honestly I'm not sure on who the breeder is.  I picked him up from a vendor at the White Plains, NY reptile show last spring (2012).  I'll be attending a show this Saturday in Hamburg, PA and I've seen this vendor there before.  If he's there I'll see what i can find out.

----------

KMG (06-05-2013)

----------


## catzeye21138

Wow, he looks amazing. I love his darker colors.

----------


## BCBallPythons

Love the STPs. Hes a looker!!


Http://www.BCBallPythons.com
Http://www.facebook.com/bcballpythons

----------


## lmtrej

KMG, I followed up with the breeder at the Hamburg expo and his name is Michael Kostakos, very friendly and produces some nice animals. 

I was looking through my phone and found this picture of him from last June, boy has he grown in the past year.


And after nearly 11 months I woke up to this beauty  :Surprised:  (quarter for size reference)

----------


## xFenrir

When I first got into snakes, honestly I didn't like any of the Bloods. But the more I see of them the more I changed my mind.  :Very Happy: 

He's gorgeous!

----------


## sissysnakes

> KMG, I followed up with the breeder at the Hamburg expo and his name is Michael Kostakos, very friendly and produces some nice animals. 
> 
> I was looking through my phone and found this picture of him from last June, boy has he grown in the past year.
> 
> 
> And after nearly 11 months I woke up to this beauty  (quarter for size reference)


Hahaha you give me hope, my Borneo still hasnt pooped in almost as long!

----------


## Lady mkrj58

That's one super nice Borneo

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Gorgeous!  Bloods are starting to strike my fancy, if I still have room for them in the future.  :Razz: 

Gotta love those monster dumps, amirite? haha  And I thought the poop my baby BCI squeezed out was huge for her size...It had to have been two poops but still nothing compared to that.  Just a danger of owning a blood I guess, I hear they hold them in for a long time.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Your Bsby is so beautiful also looks like my first Borneo called Matrix Borneo.  Like you I'm really looking at these Guys. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I love everything about Bloods and Short tails, and yes I love the less frequently  po po

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

